# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  CRPS type 1

## mondekoe

Hallo,

Na een kleine operatie aan triggerfinger drie mannden geleden, is er bij mij CRPS-1 geconstateerd.
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo mondekoe,

Vervelend dat je CPRS-1 kreeg na een kleine operatie  :Frown: 
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?

* Op http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...sche+dystrofie op pagina 1 staat "Een bijzondere vorm van neuropathische pijn is het complex regionaal pijnsyndroom type 1 (ook bekend als posttraumatische dystrofie of reflex sympathische dystrofie of syndroom van Sudeck ). Hierbij is meestal één ledemaat aangedaan. De pijn ontstaat meestal na een ongeluk of operatie. Vaak gaat dit gepaard met kleur- en temperatuurverandering, zwelling en verandering in de doorvoeding (trofische veranderingen). Ook is er vaak overmatig veel zweten van de arm of been. " verder helaas geen ervaringen op volgende pagina's van leden over CPRS...
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...sche+dystrofie hier schrijft Elisabeth9 dat zij Posttraumatische Dystrofie heeft dus misschien dat je met haar ervaringen kan uitwisselen?
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...sche+dystrofie hier staat ervaring van een lid die misschien de operaite nog moet ondergaan, ik heb er links geplaatst naar ervaringen en Bogaar schrijft dat zijn dochter goed herstelt is na een operatie.

Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

